# circumcized?



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

read this article









http://www.johmann.net/essays/psychologica...mcision.html#s4


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

So are you requesting ?

I show you mine if you show me yours :rasp:


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i thought only jews get circumcized


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

> I show you mine if you show me yours


I second that.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

all it is is cutting your foreskin back


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

> t is for this exact same reason that anal intercourse is so commonplace in American porno. Everyone has an asshole, and everyone knows that it is tight. Thus, the attraction of anal intercourse for the average mutilated American man
> 
> Now thats funny
> 
> ...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

That was the stupidest 'report' I have ever read.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Mr redbelly you avatar is pretty dam funny


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I think thats a bunch of bull.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Mr_redbelly said:


> > t is for this exact same reason that anal intercourse is so commonplace in American porno. Everyone has an asshole, and everyone knows that it is tight. Thus, the attraction of anal intercourse for the average mutilated American man
> >
> > Now thats funny
> >
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

englishman said:


> i thought only jews get circumcized


 Its common practice in America


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks mr freez


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Why do you want me to shoot myself?
WTF

Like this maybe???


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > i thought only jews get circumcized
> ...


 really i didnt know that


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Why do you want me to shoot myself?
> WTF
> 
> Like this maybe???


 You posted sh*t, thats just gross


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Mr_redbelly said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you want me to shoot myself?
> ...


 yeah natt remove it it ruined my midnight snack


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Mr_redbelly said:


> Why do you want me to shoot myself?
> WTF
> 
> Like this maybe???


 Because you posted sh*t, dickhead.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Mr_redbelly said:
> ...


 Removed, so people dont lose their appetite.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Thank you Queen , Hate seeing that







especially when Im at work


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Opps my bad









Iv'e been...


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

im pretty sure circumscion ( sp) is alot less common in canada,


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

micus said:


> im pretty sure circumscion ( sp) is alot less common in canada,


 in the uk only jews have it done some non jews have it done if there not born normal


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

englishman said:


> micus said:
> 
> 
> > im pretty sure circumscion ( sp) is alot less common in canada,
> ...


 yeah lol, when we had sex ed in school a few years ago, like gr.7 or 8, and the teacher started talking about circumscion, and everyone( guys) were like, wtf is that,

i figure, its there for a reason, leave it be,


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Olympia,

What do you prefer, guys that are mutilated or not? I'd think you'd like the mutilated ones because they work at it longer


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

micus said:


> englishman said:
> 
> 
> > micus said:
> ...


 Yeah, Like an appendix?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats pretty funny... but 100% false.

un-cut cocks are the fowlest looking things.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

I got cut as an adult and couldn't be happier with the result. "Mutilation" my ass.

-PK


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.


----------



## *DaisyDarko* (Mar 17, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.


 I sooo agree!
Have to be circumcised...
1st time I saw an uncut one I looked like this


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Olympia,
> 
> What do you prefer, guys that are mutilated or not? I'd think you'd like the mutilated ones because they work at it longer


 oh it so so doesn't matter ya know


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Its really rare here in the UK, i can honestly say i dont know a single person who is circumcised


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

micus said:


> i figure, its there for a reason, leave it be,


 The reason men get circumcised is to create a natural "stopper" so we don't bash our foreheads while wacking off.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> But conscious ignorance is no protection against the unconscious mind.










who wrote this !!!????









wow. my first love had no problem with it. my subconcious mind actually dosent give a crap that i was cropped along with my conciense mind. i wonder what this guy was thinking to come up with this.









- oh well. im glad i didnt have to make the desision myself when i could actually remember it .







damn that sh-t would hurt. sssoooooooo glaaaad!

well i hope i posted alright.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I prefer my men un-circumsized. Circumsion is barbaric and unnecessary. At one time, the medical community felt that it was necessary due to risk of Urinary Tract Infections. The AMA now reconsidered its position and is saying there is no benefit to it whatsover. It is the same as female circumsion, which has been outlawed. I can't believe that you people believe that it is a good thing. What are you thinking? If it is based on looks alone shame on you. The only person that I actually thought that would be for it is Ms Natt, because it is always the same story with her. Whatever is the old belief is good for her, never tries to educate herself on anything from the other side of things. I guess that is just the problem with being too young and too inexperienced to know much of anything.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> thats pretty funny... but 100% false.
> 
> un-cut cocks are the fowlest looking things.


 unless you suck them why the f*ck do you care what it looks like


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2004)

seharebo said:


> The only person that I actually thought that would be for it is Ms Natt, because it is always the same story with her. Whatever is the old belief is good for her, never tries to educate herself on anything from the other side of things. I guess that is just the problem with being too young and too inexperienced to know much of anything.


 uh-oh. Cat fight.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

englishman said:


> Peacock said:
> 
> 
> > thats pretty funny... but 100% false.
> ...


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

all i know is that un-cut have are more sensitive







. Circumcision is like cutting a piranhas lips.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

seharebo said:


> The only person that I actually thought that would be for it is Ms Natt, because it is always the same story with her. Whatever is the old belief is good for her, never tries to educate herself on anything from the other side of things. I guess that is just the problem with being too young and too inexperienced to know much of anything.


Second time this week! Like they always say, "Third time's a charm!"

Nice to know you can talk about me as if you know me. Me never try to educate myself? You gotta be kidding. Just for the record, go ahead and call me uneducated all you want however, it just so happens, Im going to college to become a nurse! Wow, interesting that it would be in the medical field
















So go on and embellish yourself in your comments towards me. Certainly they do me no good.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

read this


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> read this


 Your point?!


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

seharebo said:


> I prefer my men un-circumsized. Circumsion is barbaric and unnecessary. At one time, the medical community felt that it was necessary due to risk of Urinary Tract Infections. The AMA now reconsidered its position and is saying there is no benefit to it whatsover. It is the same as female circumsion, which has been outlawed. I can't believe that you people believe that it is a good thing. What are you thinking? If it is based on looks alone shame on you. The only person that I actually thought that would be for it is Ms Natt, because it is always the same story with her. Whatever is the old belief is good for her, never tries to educate herself on anything from the other side of things. I guess that is just the problem with being too young and too inexperienced to know much of anything.


 Mabye in that perticular case theres no benefit but i know for sure i wouldnt be so happy if i still had the foreskin. It was to narrow and it hurt to pie so they removed it and i have no problems what so ever anymore (This was along time ago wenn i was still very young). Next time you thing you know everything about a subject think again..


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Un-circumsized looks gross! Whenever I see it in porn I look like this:









Personally, I have no problem with sensation whatsoever. I hardly beleive it's 'barbaric' at all, and its NOTHING like female circumsision where the clitoris is removed. Just ask all the guys that get 'cut' as adults


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.


 prone to a lot more infections ???? who told you that crap ??


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

That is interesting Ms Natt. If this is what you are studying, then you have first hand knowledge of all the negatives of circumsion. Having had this discussion with my sister who is an RN, and my friend who is a RN going to school to be a midwife, I am sure that you too have been privy and are well versed in this information about the societal versus medical viewpoints on circumsion and the lack of necessity.

Tromp-
Medical necessity is a lot different than performing circumsions for asthetics alone.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

alan said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.
> ...


 Unfortunately, its true. Most, and I use that term loosely, don't think about washing all of their folds, and crevices. Thus, bacteria remains, grows, and next thing you know, you're getting an infection on your most prized possession. The only benefit I see for circumcised men is that they can be lazier when it comes to cleaning themselves. Also, I've heard that while having sex, cut-men are more sensitive because their skin is being pulled back, while un-cut men have the extra skin to play around with.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I love how someone else is telling me I have a diminished self image of my sculpted body and monstrously huge penis. What a load of horseshit, at least you know it was an unbiased and fair perspective when you see lines like "Specifically, by average mutilated American man I mean an American man who received (was assaulted with) the standard American circumcision as either an infant or young boy". Maybe mr Kurt Johnson is just an angry little prick with a need to blame his inability to function normally in society on something other than himself (like circumcision for instance).


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

circumcision has nothing to do with performance. it was only done because of the health issues, especially in less developed countries...


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I doubt it is going to have no affect on performance, there are alot of nerves on the male foreskin, removing them makes the penis less sensitive which will have an impact on how a man responds to stimulation.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

The extra skin serves as protection for the head. When an uncircumsized male has an erection there is very little play in the skin. I don't know if you have experience with that or not. My friend Matt is circumsized and they cut him to much and now when he gets a really hard erection it is extremely painful. How bad would that be, is it worth it?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

That's unfortunate but by the same token the foreskin can lose it's elasticity and cause pain when a man gets an erection as well. The skin on the penis is very elastic, so much so that there are circumcized men out there who are stretching the skin on their penises back into a foreskin because they're unhappy they were circumcized. I doubt there is nothing your friend Matt could do to alleviate his problem, has he ever considered going to a doctor for that?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

He has and they told him there was really nothing they could do for him. He just deals with it. I told him at least they didn't cut it off, like has happened to other people. I still can't believe that that happens.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

seharebo said:


> He has and they told him there was really nothing they could do for him. He just deals with it. I told him at least they didn't cut it off, like has happened to other people. I still can't believe that that happens.


 cut 'it' off? the whole penis?


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Yes, the whole penis. It is a very unfortunate accident or they cut way too much. If you read up on the intersex society their are few where that was the case.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

alan said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.
> ...


 *SMEGMA MAN*


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

where i live in canada most people i know are circumsized...and uncircumsised looks gross and smells sometimes.


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> where i live in canada most people i know are circumsized...and uncircumsised looks gross and smells sometimes.


why would you smell some other dude's foreskin ?

something you like to do in your spare time ?








:


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > where i live in canada most people i know are circumsized...and uncircumsised looks gross and smells sometimes.
> ...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.

Oh and Olympia, circumsion to a guy is like a girl shaving down under. Some do, some don't :rasp:


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.
> 
> Oh and Olympia, circumsion to a guy is like a girl shaving down under. Some do, some don't :rasp:


 yeah but it doesn't grow back...be cool if it did though, cool party trick.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WolfFish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.
> ...


 LoL, you don't get the joke. I'm sure harley and blueprint will love it though.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.
> 
> Oh and Olympia, circumsion to a guy is like a girl shaving down under. Some do, some don't :rasp:


 u're not hurting me.. I'm glad I dont look like a 8 years old


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.
> ...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 Man, thats cold.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

look at this round top


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > WolfFish said:
> ...










It's just good humor. Olympia knows that she's amazingly hot and stupid stuff like that doesn't matter.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > where i live in canada most people i know are circumsized...and uncircumsised looks gross and smells sometimes.
> ...


 hmm ur an idiot dont just assume sh*t....my friend is uncirc and he always put his hands down his pants then pulls them out and it reeks...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

Does your mate know of this fantastic creation called soap, and this renowned skill that almost everybody else posesses called WASHING?

If you didn't wipe your ass that would stink, specially if you touch cloth alot

Just in case your unsure...


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

naw it was just this one time. we were at his cottage fer like a week.. and usually just go in lake fer bath.


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

how nice all that algae hanging from your pole


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

"Sexual mutilation!" now thats funny!!!









I'm circumcized when i was 12 and I know how it *stinks* when your foreskin is not modified to remain behind the head.:nod:

I wonder if people who perform body modifications (piercings, scarring, etc.) also have low esteem...


----------



## Mr_redbelly (Mar 22, 2004)

It only stinks if you dont wash it.
Try soap it works wonders :rasp:


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

timmyshultis said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > timmyshultis said:
> ...


 sounds like a great friend. you two must be very close


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

Jewelz said:


> timmyshultis said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










, lol thats fuckin hillarious

i dont kno wtf u guys are talkin about smellin and stuff, godamn, if u bathe properly, tis not a problem, i can honestly say my dick has never smelled,

lol, its not like its some gian floppy mass of skin or anything, when u get a hardon it is like on your dick, like tightly, like skin spandex, lol,

this thread is retarded







, most of the choice is made by your parents when your like 3 days old, who cares, ???!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! i would rather have it so that if i was displeased with it( which im totally not) i can always get it removed ( will never happen),

and thats just sick bout the kid in the cabin,? eww nasty,


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

dumb dumb dumb dumb. that report is WAAAAAAAAY off.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

KumbiaQueens said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 yeh ...you 'heard' . i rest my case


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alan said:


> KumbiaQueens said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


 She's a female, how do you expect her to know from a first hand experience?!?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I think most American women prefer circumsized penises because that's all we've been exposed to. I remember the first time I saw an uncut one in a movie and I was like "OMG, so that's what it looks like!!! EW!!!" But, I'm sure if I was raised in a country where it wasn't the norm, then I wouldn't have such a point of view. It's just what I've been raised around. In my generation, most male babies were cut. In fact, most of the time the only ones that went uncut were of religions or nationalities that look down on it. Now I've heard that there are many more not getting it. So, by the time the next generation reaches adulthood, I'm sure Americans will have a more "European" attitude towards uncut penises.

And I don't think it's very accurate to compare male cicumsicion to female...the clitoris is a MUCH more sensitive organ...


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I think most American women prefer circumsized penises because that's all we've been exposed to. I remember the first time I saw an uncut one in a movie and I was like "OMG, so that's what it looks like!!! EW!!!" But, I'm sure if I was raised in a country where it wasn't the norm, then I wouldn't have such a point of view. It's just what I've been raised around. In my generation, most male babies were cut. In fact, most of the time the only ones that went uncut were of religions or nationalities that look down on it. Now I've heard that there are many more not getting it. So, by the time the next generation reaches adulthood, I'm sure Americans will have a more "European" attitude towards uncut penises.
> 
> And I don't think it's very accurate to compare male cicumsicion to female...the clitoris is a MUCH more sensitive organ...


 well said


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

you guys are still talking about foreskin ?

Trust me - if you have a 12 inch penis, like mine, or lots of money it don't matter if you're cut or uncut


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > KumbiaQueens said:
> ...


 'cos she 'heard'.probably from some pissed girl down the pub


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alan said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


 Uhmm no! She doesn't go to pubs. What she 'heard' most likely came from a guy.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Trust me - if you have a 12 inch penis, like mine, or lots of money it don't matter if you're cut or uncut :rasp:


 Hey there big boy!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Trust me - if you have a 12 inch penis, like mine, or lots of money it don't matter if you're cut or uncut :rasp:
> ...


 how YOU doin' ?


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way, almost all porn dudes have round tops.
> ...


 yeah... but you do shave some of it right....???


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 duuude.. unless you have a vagina, that was not cool


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


 I got "c*ck blocked"


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Ms_Nattereri
> Posted: Sep 22 2004, 10:30 PM
> 
> Im sorry but I like my men circumcised. Otherwise, theyre proned to a lot more infections. Just not my thing.


Ms_Natt, you said, "...men..." That's plural, how many have you had? You naughty girl!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh.. i heard all girls have p*ssy disease cos they dont wash it properly...

how stupid does that sound.a bit like yourself


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...


LOL...

god that was funny...!!!! people started looking at me here at work...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Jewelz said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


c*ck blocked????

muff blocked....?

snatch blocked...?

pus blocked....?

tulips blocked....?

how would you say that...???









:laugh:

sorry... back to the wiener deal...


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 i think I'm the only italian blonde down there girl so I keep them








and italian men.. which are MEN and not phedophiles... Love it


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

what are you implying?!?!

shaved = Beautiful


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...












blonde pubes ? I will need to see a pic


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

Jewelz said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 roger that.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alan said:


> yeh.. i heard all girls have p*ssy disease cos they dont wash it properly...
> 
> how stupid does that sound.a bit like yourself


 Go back and read that sh*t again. I said "prone" to infections.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


Im Italian , rather Sicillian and I dont like them







..........Sorry Wb your grossing me out , and whats with all this phedo-phile sh*t ? Is that all you have as a comeback to the question ?:rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Jewelz said:
> ...










I meant it from a different perspective. Nevermind.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > yeh.. i heard all girls have p*ssy disease cos they dont wash it properly...
> ...


 hes got a point tho...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


 How does he have a point?! What hes saying and what I said are 2 different things.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:
> ...


 where's the diamond ring you promised me when you asked me to marry you sometimes ago?

I am still waiting


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

wonder if she will shave it for the ring...


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> alan said:
> 
> 
> > yeh.. i heard all girls have p*ssy disease cos they dont wash it properly...
> ...


 you go back and get a life..you know nothing about this subject so be quiet


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i was always told it was to prevent bacterial infections that can reside more easily in the folds of the foreskin since it forms a sort of cacoon around the tip of the penis. oh well, it doesn't matter. i personally don't feel mutilated at all.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 1. You dont believe in marriages :rasp:
2. I think he tells every girl that


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MrsNatt said:
> 
> 
> > 1. You dont believe in marriages :rasp:
> ...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

alan said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


 dood... i think you are right... wieners should be left alone...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

take me... i never use mine...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

alan said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > alan said:
> ...


 Get a life?! I didnt know I lost mine


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

hey guys it was just a funny article who cares.. 
as long as they're d*cks and that are on hot guys it's all good


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> hey guys it was just a funny article who cares..
> as long as they're d*cks and that are on hot guys it's all good


 i agree totally... huge wieners on hot guys is OKAY!


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> WilliamBradley said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys it was just a funny article who cares..
> ...


 what did I say?









i emant it doesn't matter wheter they're circumcised or not


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

LOL... o oh yeah... that is what i meant too...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > WilliamBradley said:
> ...


 Its right here Hunny







..........You havent called me to pick you up from the airport Yet ...Im waiting too ....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> hey guys it was just a funny article who cares..
> as long as they're d*cks and that are on hot guys it's all good


 As you wish.


----------

